# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Welche Zahnpasta?

## Hepar

Ich htte mal eine Frage an die angehenden Zahnmediziner:

Ich hab bislang immer Sensodyne als Zahnpasta benutzt, davon allerdings immer ausgeprgte Zahnverfrbungen bekommen. Mein Zahnarzt meinte, dass Sensodyne wohl sehr 'sanft' wre und ich deshalb die Zhne nicht richtig sauber bekme. Er empfahl mir, einmal Colgate total auszuprobieren, die angeblich bei Stiftung Warentest gut abgeschnitten htte. Seitdem ich die Colgate total habe, hab ich noch keine neuen Verfrbungen. Allerdings hab ich mit der Colgate total das Gefhl, dass irgendwie meine Geschmacksknospen im Mund angegriffen werden, jedenfalls schmeckt mir das Essen nicht mehr so wie vorher (klingt jetzt doof, ich wei). Auerdem hab ich gelesen, dass die Colgate total Triclorsan enthlt, was mglicherweise cancerogen ist. 

Kann mir vielleicht sonst jemand eine Zahnpasta empfehlen, die kein Triclorsan enthlt und mit der man die Zhne hnlich sauber wie mit der Colgate total bekommt?

Danke!

----------


## LacrimaAurea

Kann dir aus ganzem Herzen Elmex empfehlen! 
Bei Colgate total habe ich hnliche Symptome wie du bemerkt...

----------


## Hepar

Danke. Hat sonst noch jemand Tipps? Wie ist z.B. eine ganz normale Blendamed?

----------


## Linda.1001

Also, ich habe mit Sensodyne nicht gerade positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Obwohl ich relativ empfindliche Zhne habe, nehme ich dennoch auch Colgate Sensational Whitening und bin relativ zufrieden. 

Seit Neuestem nehme ich manchmal White Now. Es reizt etwas das Zahnfleisch, aber der Whitening-Effekt ist - wenn auch nur zeitlich begrenzt- da. Htte ich nicht gedacht. Aber fr ab und zu, doch ganz gut geeignet.  :Grinnnss!: 


Ansonsten ist die orange Listerine Mundsplung mein Liebling.  :hmmm...:  Ziemlich stark aber gut.

----------


## loewin

> Seit Neuestem nehme ich manchmal White Now. Es reizt etwas das Zahnfleisch, aber der Whitening-Effekt ist - wenn auch nur zeitlich begrenzt- da. Htte ich nicht gedacht. Aber fr ab und zu, doch ganz gut geeignet.


die hab ich auch grad und find sie zu meinem erstaunen auch ganz gut. die ist aber schon "scharf"...
ansonsten vertrau ich aronal und elmex und bin schon immer gut damit gefahren.

----------


## netfinder

also wirklich trotz der Anweisung, man solle das Zeugs nach 3 min wieder ausspuelen, 1 h einwirken lassen, dann erst ausspuelen?

----------


## hennessy

> also wirklich trotz der Anweisung, man solle das Zeugs nach 3 min wieder ausspuelen, 1 h einwirken lassen, dann erst ausspuelen?


ich konnte bis jetzt keine Studie finden, die ber negative Konsequenzen berichtete. Aber es ist erwiesen, dass die Fluoridierung umso besser wirkt, je lnger das Fluoriddepot auf der Zahnoberflche verbleibt. Diese (meine) Empfehlung gilt jedoch nur fr bleibende Zhne!

----------


## netfinder

Also bei Kronen gitl das dann ned und/oder ist schaedlich?

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Also bei Kronen gitl das dann ned und/oder ist schaedlich?


Netti, ich bitte Dich! Das gilt fr Menschen, sobald sie keine Milchzhne mehr im Mund haben. bermige Fluoridierung ist schdlich fr Milchzhne. Wie lange Du Deine Ersatzteil-Kronen fluoridierst, ist vllig unerheblich.

----------


## netfinder

> Netti, ich bitte Dich! Das gilt fr Menschen, sobald sie keine Milchzhne mehr im Mund haben. bermige Fluoridierung ist schdlich fr Milchzhne. Wie lange Du Deine Ersatzteil-Kronen fluoridierst, ist vllig unerheblich.


Och, grins, nachdem sich heute nacht meine Keramikverkleidung teilverabschiedet hat, denk ich mla wieder an alles moegliche  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Also bei Kronen gitl das dann ned und/oder ist schaedlich?


nein, ist nicht schdlich. Das Medium Speichel ist aggressiver und macht den Krnchen auch nix aus.

----------


## epeline

was habt ihr denn alle
ich find ja, dass das gelee gut schmeckt ^^

----------


## flopipop

> was habt ihr denn alle
> ich find ja, dass das gelee gut schmeckt ^^


das problem ist, dass das zeug die zhne zuerst antzt bevor das wirkt....ich wrde das wirklich nicht allzu oft verwenden wollen...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 20130505

> das problem ist, dass das zeug die zhne zuerst antzt bevor das wirkt....


   Knntest Du  bitte ein wenig erklren, wie das abluft?

----------


## Parodontose14

mann solls ja auch nur einmal pro woche benutzen

----------


## flopipop

elmex gele ist ein hochkonzentrierter Fluoridgel mit 12.500 ppm
Fluoridgehalt und enthlt die Aminfluoride Olaflur und Dectaflur. Aufgrund
ihrer speziellen Moleklstruktur sind die Aminfluoride besonders
oberflchenaktiv, das heit: Sie verteilen sich schnell in der Mundhhle
und bedecken die Zahnoberflchen mit einer homogenen molekularen
Schicht. So gelangt das Fluorid dorthin, wo es gebraucht wird.
Der schwach *saure pH-Wert,* der zwischen 4,5 und 5,0 liegt, und die
Oberflchenaktivitt der Aminfluoride fhren zur Bildung eines
dauerhaften Fluoriddepots auf der Zahnoberflche und zu einer erhhten
Fluoridaufnahme in den Zahnschmelz, wodurch die Remineralisation
gefrdert und die Demineralisation gehemmt wird.
Auerdem haben Aminfluoride eine antibakterielle Wirkung

quelle:gaba-dent

----------


## hennessy

> das problem ist, dass das zeug die zhne zuerst antzt bevor das wirkt....ich wrde das wirklich nicht allzu oft verwenden wollen...


wie bitte? Mchtest Du uns jetzt erzhlen, dass Fluorid als Sure wirkt? Das wre mir neu. Ich bin auf Deine Erklrung gespannt.  :Nixweiss: 

Der schwach saure ph-Wert kommt aufgrund der zuvor wirkenden Sure-Attacke von Bakterien zustande, aber nicht durch das Fluorid.

----------


## flopipop

> wie bitte? Mchtest Du uns jetzt erzhlen, dass Fluorid als Sure wirkt? Das wre mir neu. Ich bin auf Deine Erklrung gespannt. 
> 
> Der schwach saure ph-Wert kommt aufgrund der zuvor wirkenden Sure-Attacke von Bakterien zustande, aber nicht durch das Fluorid.


nein, nicht fluorid...aber bevor das fluorid bei elmex wirken kann, wird die zahnoberflche durch den sauren ph "aktiviert", damit fluorid besser wirken kann...deswegen sollte man die anwendung auch nicht zu kurz und auch nciht zu oft durchfhren...

----------


## hennessy

> nein, nicht fluorid...aber bevor das fluorid bei elmex wirken kann, wird die zahnoberflche durch den sauren ph "aktiviert", damit fluorid besser wirken kann...deswegen sollte man die anwendung auch nicht zu kurz und auch nciht zu oft durchfhren...


o.k., jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon nher. Dein posting vermittelte den Anschein, als ob das Fluorid den Schmelz antzte, was ja absolut nicht der Fall ist. Fluorid wirkt quasi als "Bio-Katalysator". Wenn es aber nicht tzt, warum dann Deine Abneigung dagegen?

----------


## flopipop

> o.k., jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon nher. Dein posting vermittelte den Anschein, als ob das Fluorid den Schmelz antzte, was ja absolut nicht der Fall ist. Fluorid wirkt quasi als "Bio-Katalysator". Wenn es aber nicht tzt, warum dann Deine Abneigung dagegen?


ich wsste nicht, behauptet zu haben, das fluorid wrde tzen...das wr natrlich quatsch...mit "das zeug" meinte ich elmex insgesamt, nicht speziell fluorid...(sorry fr den unwissenschaftlichen ausdruck)...aber der saure ph im elmex (wei nicht welche komponente genau fr den sauren ph sorgt) aktiviert die oberflche (also "tzt an"), damit diese fluorid besser aufnehmen kann (der ganaue mechanismus s.o.). die idee funktioniert auch ganz gut, sobald man die anwendung nicht zu kurz durchfhrt, da sonst der fluoridierungseffekt niedrig bleibt. deswegen soll man das auch nicht zu oft machen (ich kenne keine weiteren grnde, elmex nicht z.b tglich benutzen zu sollen). warum ich persnlich das nicht benutze? weil ich der meinung bin, durch die salzfluridierung etc. schon genug fluoride zu bekommen ohne mir die zhne antzen zu mssen....

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Fluorid wirkt quasi als "Bio-Katalysator".


Warum das?
Ein Katalysator beschleunigt eine Reaktion. Das Fluorid ist demnach kein Katalysator, sondern kann durch die vorhergehende Ansuerung des Mundraums mittels einer uns nicht bekannten Substanz, die sich ebenfalls im ElmexGelee befindet, besser wirken.
So jedenfalls deute ich flopipops Aussagen.

----------


## flopipop

> Warum das?
> Ein Katalysator beschleunigt eine Reaktion. Das Fluorid ist demnach kein Katalysator, sondern kann durch die vorhergehende Ansuerung des Mundraums mittels einer uns nicht bekannten Substanz, die sich ebenfalls im ElmexGelee befindet, besser wirken.
> So jedenfalls deute ich flopipops Aussagen.


jap.
fluorid soll ja das gleichgewicht durch die bildung des fluor appatits zugunsten der remineralisation verschieben....warum das ein katalysator sein soll, verstehe ich auch nicht so recht... :Nixweiss:

----------


## LasseReinbng

Ich habe mal die Paste mit dem naturidentischen Zahnschmelz eine Zeit lang benutzt - "bio repair". Ist wahrscheinlich Bauernfngerei, aber ich hatte beim Kauf  meinen Zhnen gegenber Schuldgefhle.

Jetzt nehme ich irgend so eine Billig-Paste.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## hennessy

> jap.
> fluorid soll ja das gleichgewicht durch die bildung des fluor appatits zugunsten der remineralisation verschieben....warum das ein katalysator sein soll, verstehe ich auch nicht so recht...


vielleicht hilft Euch dies oder dies weiter. Auf die Schnelle hab ich nichts anderes gefunden. 
@ flopipop: Mir ist auch immer noch nicht klar, wie Du eine Schmelztzung durch El*** gelee zustande bringen willst. Meines Wissens wird der leicht saure ph-Wert durch die Sureattacke der Bakterien verursacht, aber nicht durch einen Inhaltsstoff des gelees. Aber ich lasse mich sehr gerne eines Besseren belehren.  ::-stud:

----------


## actin

> @ flopipop:  [....] Meines Wissens wird der leicht saure ph-Wert durch die Sureattacke der Bakterien verursacht, aber nicht durch einen Inhaltsstoff des gelees.


Na ja, Flopipop hat die Aussage zum pH-Wert ja  von der Gaba-Seite bernommen.

(Ich habe brigens gerade mal   etwas von diesem Gele   in Wasser aufgelst und den pH der Lsung gemessen. Sie war tatschlich  ganz schwach sauer.)

Zu einer mglichen Erklrung (ohne Gewhr, weil ich die genaue Zusammensetzung des Geles nicht kenne):

Falls Wikipedia  hier   und dort
nicht lgt, sind die in den Zahnpasten verwendten  Aminfluoride  spezielle Ammoniumsalze:  Salze aus Fluoridionen und  substituierten Ammoniumionen.   

Wegen des   langen hydrophoben Rests kann man solche  Ammoniumionen auch als kationische Tenside bezeichnen.

Kationische Tenside sind leicht sauer, denn Ammoniumionen sind schwache Brnstedsuren.  Sie knnen in Wasser unter Bildung von Hydroniumionen protolysieren. Damit knnte ich mir erkren, weshalb     "Aminfluoridlsungen"   schwach saure Lsungen sind. Das ist ja auch bei Lsungen anderer  kationischer Tenside  so. (=> Stichwort:  "saure Seifen").

----------


## hennessy

> Na ja, Flopipop hat die Aussage zum pH-Wert ja  von der Gaba-Seite bernommen.
> 
> (Ich habe brigens gerade mal   etwas von diesem Gele   in Wasser aufgelst und den pH der Lsung gemessen. Sie war tatschlich  ganz schwach sauer.)
> 
> Zu einer mglichen Erklrung (ohne Gewhr, weil ich die genaue Zusammensetzung des Geles nicht kenne):
> 
> Falls Wikipedia  hier   und dort
> nicht lgt, sind die in den Zahnpasten verwendten  Aminfluoride  spezielle Ammoniumsalze:  Salze aus Fluoridionen und  substituierten Ammoniumionen.   
> 
> ...


SUPER! Danke, Actin!
Das klingt hchst einleuchtend. Wrde erklren, dass durch den leicht sauren Charakter der Aminfluoride eine schnellere Bildung des CaF2-Fluoriddepots ermglicht wrde.  :Top: 
Damit erhlt die Aussage von flopipop zumindest teilweise wieder klinische Relevanz (Sorry meinerseits an Dich, flopipop).
Ob durch dieses schwach saure Milieu jedoch eine "tzung" des Schmelzes bewerkstelligt werden kann? Denn die Pufferkapazitt des Speichels wrde dies doch relativ rasch wieder neutralisieren.

----------


## Susanne79

Hi Leutz!

Hab' noch einen Tipp fr alle die den Geschmack von Elmex Gelee nicht mgen. Als Alternative vom Geschmack her gibt es von Sensodyne Proschmelz Fluoridgel und von Colgate GelKam Fluoridgel. Schmecken minzig frisch und nicht so bananig  :hmmm...: 

LG

----------


## Icewhore

also,ich bin unter anderem gelernter zahntechniker.diese ganze colgate-scheie.dass sich das so gut verkauft,ich verstehe es nicht.und auch diese ganzen produkte, die weie zhne versprechen,alles scheie.nimm ajona,die hat keine zustze wie fluoride etc.allerdings sind fluoride wichtig fr den zahnschmelz.hab allerdings auch mal gelesen,dass fluoride die erkrankung an alzheimer verstrken soll.naja,irgendwas ist ja immer.wenn du sie weier haben willst, nimm pearls & dents.die hat weiche kgelchen drin,die die zhne natrlich weier machen,ohne den zahnschmelz anzugreifen.ansonsten aminomed mit doppelfluorid-system,falls du an die alzheimer-these nicht glaubst.und wenn du zahnfleischprobleme hast,nimm parodontax.die ist am anfang etwas komisch,weil sie sehr salzig schmeckt.aber mit jedem mal mehr damit putzen gewhnst du dich dran.die strkt dein zahnfleich und beugt zahnfleischbluten vor.lasst die finger von der colgate-scheie.die ajona kostet im schnitt 1,20 euro und die anderen liegen zwischen 3-5 euro.allerdings habt ihr dann was vernnftiges.
ich hoffe,ich konnte helfen.

----------


## Icewhore

die ist super.natrlich weien,ohne den zahnschmelz anzugreifen.durch weiche kgelchen,die nicht aggresiv wirken.ganz im gegenteil zu dem ganzen anderen schei,der angeboten wird.

----------


## Morta Deller

So einen Mist habe ich noch nie gehrt bzw. gelesen, vor allem nicht in einem solchen Deutsch.

Leute, das einzig richtige an seinem Beitrag ist das mit Parodontax, den Rest solltet Ihr alle schleunigst vergessen!

----------


## Icewhore

Ja,dann sehe ich mich doch ttslich nochmal gezwungen ein Statement abzugeben. Falls du jetzt auf die Fluorid-Vergiftung anspielst,werde ich gleich mal einen Link dazu einfgen. Und ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass ich ein Fluoridgegner bin.Allerdings,nach dem Artikel, musste ich mich doch intensiver mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen.
Aber ich bin ja schon mal begeistert, dass ich trotzdem von unserer, im 1.Fachsemester-Koryphe, ein Lob fr Parodontax bekommen habe. Nichtsdestotrotz ist Aminomed und besonders Pearls & Dents - fr die schonende Zahnaufhellung 100% besser geeignet, als Colgate. Kleiner Tipp: Such dir doch einfach noch einen Nebenjob, damit du deine 40 Cent Zahnpasta in den Mll schmeien kannst, um dir dann mal was RICHTIGES zu kaufen.

In diesem Sinne...Ahoi

P.S. Wie versprochen ist hier ein Link ( von vielen ), der das Fluoridthema aufgreift.

http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/fluorid.html

----------


## Genet

Selten so etwas Reisserisches und Unqualifiziertes gelesen (ja, ich habe mich durch den ganzen Artikel durchgeqult  :schnarch...:  ).
Mach dir doch bitte die Mhe und such mal bei pubmed o.. eine richtige Quelle heraus, die deine wilden Behauptungen untermauern soll, und dann reden wir weiter. Wir sind hier ja nicht am Stammtisch.

----------


## sodbrennen

Nachdem Icewhore aus unerklrlichen Grnden in diesem Thread nach 5 Jahren(!) geantwortet hat, bin ich ber den Thread drber gestolpert und habe tatschlich mal meine Zahnpasta (Signal, teilweise auch Meridol Zahnpasta) in Frage gestellt. Vielleicht knnen wir den Thread ja auch sinnvoll wiedererffnen. Daher frage ich nach 5 Jahren mal wieder in die Runde: Hat denn jemand Tipps? Obwohl ich kaum Kaffee/schwarzen Tee trinke, etc., bekomme ich schnell Verfrbungen. Ich bruchte eine einfache Pflege (d.h. nicht 5 verschiedene Produkte so nach dem Motto "Montag nutze ich immer das und Dienstag kommt noch das dazu, am Wochenende sollte man aber jendes nehmen"  :hmmm...: ). Aktuell nutze ich wie gesagt Signal und Meridol Zahnpasta und Mndsplung. Irgendwelche Tipps? Ach ja, Zahnstein sammle ich auch sehr gerne und schnell.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## anna1708

ich habe tatschlich vor einiger zeit mal eine zahnpasta gefunden, bei der ich wirklich das gefhl hatte, die zhne werden aufgehellt. das war diese in einer roten papp-schachtel, ich glaube es ist eine colgate, aber kann ich jetzt nicht 100% sagen, aber wie gesagt, die verpackung war auffllig. allerdings ist die auch verhltnismig teuer fr eine zahnpasta, also >3€ . 
andere heim-anwendungs-dinger haben mich jedenfalls nicht berzeugt. fhrt kein weg an einer regelmigen prof. zahnreinigung vorbei.

----------


## Kandra

Ist dieses Parodontax das hier im Thread beschrieben wird wirklich zu empfehlen?

----------


## baugruen

> Ist dieses Parodontax das hier im Thread beschrieben wird wirklich zu empfehlen?


ich kenne keine studie dazu (und im studium habe ich gelernt, dass alles das, wozu es keine studien gibt, nicht beurteilt werden kann. 
na ja jedenfalls kann ich dir sagen, dass ich mal im paro-behandlungskurs eine patientin hatte, die hatte jahrelang eine chronische parodontitis und dann meinte sie, htte sie parodontax verwendet und seitdem ist es gut. 
ich kann es dir aus eigener erfahrung nicht sagen, habe nmlich kein pa-problem, aber ich habe in der tat (bis auf die tatsache, dass die pasta einen gewhnungsbedrftigen geschmack hat) tatschlich nur positives, das heit wirksamkeit + , gehrt.

----------


## Kandra

Danke dir, dann besorge ich mir die Mal  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Meine Lieblingszahnpasta (complete impression) wurde vom Markt genommen.... Kann mir jemand einen Ersatz empfehlen, der nicht wie alle dieses ewige Minzaroma hat?

----------


## McDbel

> aber ich habe in der tat (bis auf die tatsache, dass die pasta einen gewhnungsbedrftigen geschmack hat) tatschlich nur positives, das heit wirksamkeit + , gehrt.


Ja, hier auch. Aber der Geschmack soll wirklich fies sein...

----------


## anna1708

hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit dieser bio-repair zahnpasta gemacht? bei mir hie es seinerzeit in der kons-vorlesung, dass es noch keine (guten) studien dazu geben wrde, ob es wirklich was bringt. hat jemand die zahnpasta schon mal ausprobiert, bzw. kennt studien dazu, die irgendwas gehaltvolles aussagen?

----------

